# Brown Blood / Red Blood / Cervical Mucus / Nothing - freaking out!



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have a second early pregnancy scan tomorrow (I'm almost 7 weeks pregnant).  I had my first at 5.5 weeks as I had been experiencing brown / red spotting and mild abdominal cramps since 2 weeks prior to having my BFP.  This has continued and each day I feel like I play russian roulette when I go to the toilet.  Some times I can have no mucus, nothing at all, other times I'll have "snot-like" mucus, then brownish mucus, other times I'll have red blood which REALLY scares me but no clots.  I can go 36 hours with nothing, then have one of the above things happen when I wipe.  I have never had it bad enough to fill a pad by any means, only when wiping.  Also the cramps have not been anything but mild - like the start of a period.  I can honestly say I have never been so scared in my entire life.  I have managed to keep going to work but I can barely concentrate.  

I have PCOS and insulin resistance and myself and my husband have been trying for almost 5 years now.  Very irregular periods and am on Metformin and also took 50mg of Clomid from days 2 - 5 (8th to 12th Aug) during the month I concieved (which was approx 25th Aug).  At the 5.5 scan I had a gestational sac, a yolk sac and an amniotic sac but no embryo or fetal pole.  I am terrified of having a miscarriage and just wanted some reassurance that my "russian roulette" symptoms can be normal and there is every chance my pregnancy will go well.  I know I only have 24 hours to wait but any reassurance from a midwife would be brilliant.  Thank you in advance x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dani

It is very common to have spotting and everything be ok. The mucous/brown loss is old blood this is more reassuring than the red loss. Red loss is not as good. The fact that you have not had any heavy loss or clots is also reassuring. 

As you know the only way to tell what is going on is to scan you. 

Let us know how you get on. Good luck if you have any heavy loss or severe pain then go to a&e. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.  I had some watery red blood overnight again only when wiping and also had one small clot no bigger than the size of a baby finger nail.  This has never happened before.  No bleeding since about 4am today.  I am going out of my mind with worry.  I feel I know what the sonographer will say today even though I hope with all my heart that I'm wrong.  I will let you know what they say.  Fingers crossed for 3pm


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed. 

Xxx


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I was proved very wrong yesterday when the sonographer showed me my 7 week and 1 day, heart beating little one with a CRL 10.2 mm!  I could not believe my eyes    I was so shocked when she told me the news that everything is fine.  I managed to ask where she thought the bleeding was coming from - she had a good look round and could not see anything untoward or obvious.  She just said that it might be a small legion or something that leaks on occasion.  The other mucus or brown blood is nothing to worry about, but if the red blood gets heavy I must call the GP or my midwife.  Wowzers, what a rollercoaster!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent. Congratulations. 

Kaz xxx


----------

